# Radon Fully-Probefahrten/ Draufsetzen



## Schroederix (13. Februar 2018)

Viele werden das Problem kennen: Ein heißes Radon Bike steht ganz oben auf der persönlichen Wunschliste, doch welche Rahmengröße ist die richtige für mich? Wie fühlt sich das Bike grundsätzlich an - passt die Geometrie zu mir? Fragen die man in der Regel doch lieber geklärt haben möchte bevor man seine Bestellung aufgibt und die Tage runterzählt bis das Bike bei einem eintrifft!
Eine kleine Proberunde oder auch nur ein "mal draufsetzen" können da oft die Entscheidung deutlich erleichtern, also tauscht euch aus und helft einander!


----------



## Schroederix (13. Februar 2018)

Dann starte ich auch gleich mal:

Hall zusammen!
Auch meine Freundin hat ein Problem bezüglich der Rahmengröße:
Ein neues Bike soll her und ihr Favorit ist derzeit das *Slide 150*. Der Größenrechner spuckt zwar 18" aus, meins in eben der Größe ist ihr aber zu Groß. Die Frage ist nun wie sie mit der *16" Variante* zurecht kommen würde, daher meine Bitte:

Gibt es jemandem im *Münchner* Raum, am besten Münchner Westen, auf dessen *Slide 150 in 16" bevorzugt Modell 2017* sie sich mal >draufsetzen< könnte und vielleicht auch eine kleine Runde vor der Haustüre rollen dürfte?

Oder der jemanden kennt, der wen kenn, ...usw? ;-)


Schon einmal vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß, Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

